# Open Box Motherboard from NewEgg.com?



## suraswami (Mar 28, 2007)

Any one has experience with Open Box Motherboards bought from NewEgg.com?  Good or Bad?

Do you get the whole kit or just the Motherboard?

I am trying to build a cheap server.

Any help much appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it is just the motherboard.  I think it has a disclaimer written somewhere saying that the parts in the pictures are just to show what should be there if you were to buy the complete retail version.


----------



## Mediocre (Mar 28, 2007)

A buddy from work bought a DFI board open box. 

It was just the mobo, no cables, manual, or any other accessories.

He called DFI and bought the metal shield thingy for like $7 shipped.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 28, 2007)

I saw the disclaimer, but some here at tpup said they got the full version.  Also I want to know if it worked ok?


----------



## steelkane (Mar 29, 2007)

I got an ASUS board open box, and it came with just the board,nothing else.took it out to put the cpu in 775 socket. and two of the pins were bent. bent them back , just waiting to get a power supply to see if it fires up. If you have an ASUS board they have an online store for spare parts. http://estore.asus.com/shop Good luck with the board if you get one open box. just check it carefully before you put it in the case.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 29, 2007)

hmm..  Only thing I worry about is the back io shield.  No big deal.  Cut it on a thin cardboard I guess or just leave for the dust to take care of it....


----------



## PuMA (Mar 29, 2007)

I quess it's the same deal as my audigy oem card, they shipped just the card without cd's or remote or anything, but in half price. Everything works fine. Im pretty sure if the Board is defect they'll RMA it.


----------



## rh535 (Mar 29, 2007)

Im pretty sure you only have 15 days to return things that our open box over the 30 days for regular items.


----------



## GLD (Mar 29, 2007)

I bought a Biostar TForce 6100 939 open box from Newegg for ~$36 shipped. It was just the board and the original box. I emailed Biostar and ask them to purchase the i/o shield. They replied back quickly and asked for my address. I told them and in less then a week they had sent me a free i/o shield for the board. The board works great! (I since traded it off to a buddy) I wouldn't hesitate to buy an open box ASUS or Biostar from Newegg, I have had excellent service from all of them.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Mar 29, 2007)

i have bought two diff open box mobo's from newegg

a jetway 939-gt4 sli (or some combo of those three character sets)

and some biostar thing

both came with everything

i know they didn't necessarily, but i/o shields can be had from the manufacture, cables from online, and drivers online 

always go for the open box unless it's not a 12$ or so diff, then it's not worth it


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 29, 2007)

my experience has been hit or miss with newegg open box motherboards

i have bought two for friends computers, one was a p5b-deluxe and another was a p5b

the p5b-deluxe came with everything except it was missing one set of sata cables

the p5b came with just the motherboard, which seems like the more common thing


----------



## Taz100420 (Mar 29, 2007)

ive gotten a mobo open box and worked great only thing is it was just the mobo


----------



## suraswami (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  I will be ordering one today and hope for good luck.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 29, 2007)

IT really depends all on how the customer sent the open box item back. With everything or without. Thats was Tara @ newegg.com echat told me.


----------



## bruins004 (Mar 29, 2007)

It is pretty much a hit or miss.
It is whatever newegg has.

So you can get just the mobo, the mobo w/ some accessories or the mobo with all accessories.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 19, 2007)

Finally got to order a Biostar Tforce6100-754 from Newegg and it came as only motherboard in anti-static bag in retail box.

Got a Sempron64 2800.  Put it together and works fine but flaky.  Memory seems to be hit or miss.  I tried different memory modules - A-Data, pair of Unknown crap chip from same vendor(IPSG) (No name on the chip just a small imprint of numbers), Corsair, Buffalo.  When it decides it boots with Corsair or any of the above mentioned.  It especially married to A-Data which has the slowest default timings.  Anything along with it it boots.  After sometime it starts to hate Unknown Crap and Corsair.  Right now married to A-Data and Buffalo @ 233 mhz, 3,3,3,8,2T. 

Initially it worked fine @ 290 *8, Cpu volt 1.425, Ram set to 133.  Then try to push higher didn't boot at all.  Even the Watch dog couldn't set it back.  Cleared the Cmos.  It doesn't want to take any Ram on Slot 2.  Cleared atleast 5 times.  Pulled the plug left it for 2 hrs.  Put the power back and it booted.

Now it is @ 281 FSB, HT 3, NB-SB - 3 both ways.  Ram set to 166 @ 233.  Cpu volt - 1.5.
Finally Prime 95 stable for 2hrs.  Earlier it freezes but can play games.

No wonder somebody returned this.

I also read many say that 280 is the magic number that this board can handle from bios though it can clock higher in windows.

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=963584&page=7

Mixed forum for Tforce-754/939.

Also u can find my other related posts.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=29340

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=29520

I am verge of giving up this experiment   unless I get some help from here. 

Thanks all.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 21, 2007)

No body??


----------



## larrymoencurly (Apr 21, 2007)

I got a bad refurbished BioStar Socket A mobo from them, but it wasn't bad because it was refurbished but because it was a bad design:  1) any failed network boot required discharging the CMOS; 2) all the CPU power came through the single yellow +12V wire on the 20-pin connector, possibly causing an overheated wire if a fast CPU was used.  

NewEgg originally said that this mobo could only be exchange for another of the same model, but when I phoned to get an RMA they offered me a cash refund, even though I hadn't asked for one.

BTW this mobo was definitely a refurbished one, not simply a return, because one of the MOSFETs had solder flux on its pins.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2007)

suraswami said:


> Finally got to order a Biostar Tforce6100-754 from Newegg and it came as only motherboard in anti-static bag in retail box.
> 
> Got a Sempron64 2800.  Put it together and works fine but flaky.  Memory seems to be hit or miss.  I tried different memory modules - A-Data, pair of Unknown crap chip from same vendor(IPSG) (No name on the chip just a small imprint of numbers), Corsair, Buffalo.  When it decides it boots with Corsair or any of the above mentioned.  It especially married to A-Data which has the slowest default timings.  Anything along with it it boots.  After sometime it starts to hate Unknown Crap and Corsair.  Right now married to A-Data and Buffalo @ 233 mhz, 3,3,3,8,2T.
> 
> ...


Bios need updated?


----------



## suraswami (Apr 21, 2007)

Did Atleast 3 times with the latest bios from Biostar.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2007)

Hmmm, has it gotten warmer since you last hit 2.61Ghz? Heat may be the issue. Chipset or ram might want to do those settings in warmer air.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 21, 2007)

Initially Chipset was heating up, even u could get ur fingers burnt.  Then I put a small fan on it and it is good now.  But Yesterday after booting into 290*8 I played for 2.5 hrs online wirelessly BF2.  No hiccups.  CPU was 35-38C load and GPU was 44-46C load.  After cooling down I shutdown the PC.  Switched off the powersupply.  30 secs later switched on PC it booted rightaway.  Once again shutdown.  Switched off PS.  Left it for 15 minutes and Started the PC.  NADA, nothing.  All the fans light up, Power switch on the front light up, DVD burner light light up, HDD light up.  No post on Monitor.  Had to press the re-set and it starts.  I am mixing memory is that a problem?  PS will that be a problem?  I am going to change both and see.  Otherwise


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2007)

PSU could cause problems like that, but honestly, it may just be the board. Some boards act up above certain HT speeds. For instance, my old ECS KA3 MVP would sometimes take over a minute to post from a cold start, but only if my HT was set above 260. Also, at those speeds, it would not restart. I had to completely power it down, then turn it back on, but as long as it was still warm when I did it, it would post right away. Despite all that, it was perfectly stable in Linux and Windows.

Try turning your HT down to around 225, just for testing purposes, and see if you get the same problems.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 21, 2007)

Tried with every thing at default.  Still the same.  If its the powersupply it won't be stable for 2.5 hrs playing games.  The system has one of each, Optical, Floppy, HDD, PCI-E VCard, Video capture card, USB wireless network card, PS2 KB and MS.  No extra lights, not even another drive.  Pretty basic.  SATA HDD to go in if the System is stable.  Don't if the SATA is locked or it will crap out.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 23, 2007)

Called Kingston and got the recommended memory for this 'CRAP'Board.  Bought 2 512 DDR333 sticks just be sure it can take atleast DDR333.  Removed all the old sticks, put one stick and after couple of re-sets it started.  Worked fine.  Can go to S3 and can Hibernate and Shutdown.  Pulled the power plug left it for 10 minutes it started well.  Ok now put the other New kingston stick and back to Square one.  No boot.  Switched slots no boot.  Put one stick and still no boot.  Put back my A-data stick and it booted.  It sometimes crashes for no reason inside windows.  Even freezes.

Help?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 24, 2007)

It seems that you've tried every possible combination of ram (with the sticks that you have available to you). Unless you have another mobo to test the parts in, I'm gonna have to say it's a bad board or possibly the memory controller on the cpu?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 24, 2007)

It really does sound like a bad board. Sorry.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes its a bad fu board.  Wasted my time.  And a useless company.  After 2 emails no support.  I would never buy another from this company.  I would better stick with Asus, Abit, MSI or ECS (atleast they answer my questions via email within a day and very helpful during my last trouble shoot experience).  MSI customer support is the best.  Talked to a live person here in US and within 10 minutes of troubleshooting determined the board was bad and issued a RMA number with courtesy UPS shipping.

Got a RMA from Newegg. Going to ship that MF back.

Now I am thinking should I return that 'GEM' AMD sempron back?  When the board worked this clocked like crazy.  315*8 = 2520 at 1.5V and can still go.  Temps were very cool for Stock cooling.

BTW Wile do you think CPU's memory controller is a problem?  I haven't heard anything like that and googled to find nothing like this.  Any information would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Apr 24, 2007)

asus support sucks, and i have delt with biostar alot, you need to be POLITE if your rude your email gets thrown in the shitcan, i cant blame them, when i get rude emails for support on comp stuff they never get a reply.

first, with the 6100 you need to replace stock chipset cooling, i use the vantech iceberq copper or alumnium cooler, 2nd, update the bios if you havent, try rebelshaven forums for tforce support, far more help will come from there then here as they have ALOT more tforce users and they have a full arcive of the bios for this board.

3rd also some sempy chips have been known not to play nice with the 939 6100 board in my exp, the 754 didnt care much what chip it got, but the 939 prefers a64 or opte chips.

also did you check the ram volt jumper? if its set wrong that could be part of your problem, it has a high and normal setting, this is nice, but if you set it wrong or dont got the jumper on it can cause problems( i knocked my buddys off with my watch and it bugged up....lol) 

and dont blame biostar for your buying open box and having a bad exp, shit happens, i have gotten 28 tforce 550 boards, 22 of them open box, NONE HAD PROBLEMS, most came with EVERYTHING, people returned them blaming the board for their lack of knowlege(didnt update bios for the most part) 

and msi support....the best.......last time i called them with a problem that was due to their bios not playing nice with pci cards i got put on hold 6 times 15-20min at a time then i got the "user error" line, when it was a for sure bios problem with promise ata cards(ata/sata/scsi) they fixed it a couple months later and it was a small(very small) revision note, the client i was working for at the time wasnt to happy, he needed the extra ata and sata ports( card had 4 ata133ports and 4 sata ports ) and ended up just having me used a biostar tforce board because they have better support and none of these bios issues, also they work out of the box with addin cards and let him tweak the ram timings for truely optimal perf.

i have an asus m2n-sli delux, its ok, but asus support is SHIT SHIT SHIT, they dont update the audio drives( and THEY HAVE TO, because adi dosnt publish a generic driver, ket had to make a hacked driver pack to fix some problems the current 2k/xp/2k3 drivers have) 

gigabyte support gives me fits 75% of the time when i call them, honestly, given proper attatude i get better support from ECS,Foxconn,Biostar and the like, hell the 3 listed have sent me free parts for open box boards using 2-3 days shiping FREEEE!!!!!!  asus wanted 15bucks for a back plate for this board, and another 8bucks for a quick connect kit, im not paying that......period.....i can live without the plate, specly with their SHODDY AS HELL driver support.

abit, use to be tops, but they are still recovering from being bought out last time i delt with them, not bad boards, but supports blah.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 24, 2007)

suraswami said:


> Any one has experience with Open Box Motherboards bought from NewEgg.com?  Good or Bad?
> 
> Do you get the whole kit or just the Motherboard?
> 
> ...




I got my ASrock from them. It worked fine, but NOTHING came with it.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 24, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> asus support sucks, and i have delt with biostar alot, you need to be POLITE if your rude your email gets thrown in the shitcan, i cant blame them, when i get rude emails for support on comp stuff they never get a reply.
> 
> first, with the 6100 you need to replace stock chipset cooling, i use the vantech iceberq copper or alumnium cooler, 2nd, update the bios if you havent, try rebelshaven forums for tforce support, far more help will come from there then here as they have ALOT more tforce users and they have a full arcive of the bios for this board.
> 
> ...





Different experiences for different people.  I am building PCs for last 4 years.  I know what it is.  If you read the whole thread I have mentioned that I flashed with the latest bios from Biostar, cleared CMOS atleast 20 times.  No Luck.

And for your information I know how to get work done out of Customer Service people.  "Give Respect and Take Respect" - don't follow u will go down the toilet.

The Ram jumper is at default according to manual.

Lucky you got good support.

I am blaming biostar for not replying my emails over a period of 5 days.  Atleast ECS have a good system of creating a Case number the moment they get a compliant Email.

FYI - I have dealt with Open box mobos before.  And I would prefer Open Box because it saves me money and my luck had favoured me most of the times.  I have built a Abit NF8 mobo which was a open box from a local store with a Sempron 2600+.  It had a older bios and was not stable.  Somebody who don't know what it is returned it and I used it.  I flashed with the latest bios and it keeps on clocking higher and higher like both CPU and MOBO trying to compete against each other until one gives up.  I built for a HTPC and didn't want to push anymore.  Stable at 292*8 with a Kingston ValueRam @242MHZ 3-3-3-8 at 2.7V.  This is being running for over 6 months now and always in S3 state, re-booted may be 5 times the whole 6 months.

I have bought a Open Box Abit NF7-S2G + Open Box Sempron 2500+.  Clocked to 1.9GHZ and stable for over 12 months now.

Thanks anyway for the suggestions.  I tried all possible things except changing the CPU.  One last try I will do that also today.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Apr 24, 2007)

the s2g.....ewww, nasty, they fouled a good name with the later versions of the nf7-s boards.

and i have had no problems with biostar support specly with tforce line, tho normaly i call if i dont get a reply in a week, they tend be a little slow at email at times, i think its due to the fact that 99% of the emails are delt with by acctualy tech heads not just cs reps(good in my openion, better then a cs rep giving u a number then u getting auto responces that they are working on it and your qued for support)


----------



## suraswami (Apr 25, 2007)

Could you please post the support number for Biostar that you call?

Thanks.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Apr 25, 2007)

i will dig it up, its someplace in my papers, since the shop i was working at sold to a slash and burn outfit all my papers are in a mess(4 boxes worth) when i find them i will post them, i had 2 an 800 number(normaly get messege phone) and then a normal number.....


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Apr 25, 2007)

626-581-1055 x117

thats the number i just got, i had to send a 550 back for a buddy, his Antech PSU blew it out(totaly cooked the board, u could SMELL the cooked IC's) 

they got back to me in under 24hrs, no swet.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks a Lot.  Tomorrow is my last day to return the CPU.  I don't have time to wait.  Anyway I bought the ECS + X2 3800 combo for $90 + 1GB PQI DDR2 667 ram for $60.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 26, 2007)

Took the MOBO out of the case to put the new set and noticed that at the back of the motherboard where the Ram slots are soldered/attached the pins were unusually long and this was touching the case.  Thus it would start not start all sorts of things.  Slightly bent it and carefully placed the mobo on the spacers. This time had the rubber washers in between.  Problem Solved.

Before finding this, I pulled out the MOBO with still the CPU attached and put in on anti-static mat.  Put 2 sticks of RAM and booted right away.  I read this on Newegg from a similar problem one guy had and it was the same Biostar Tforce 6100 board.

Problem solved and saved money.

If it continues to be stable will keep it otherwise dump and build the new one.

Thanks SpoonMuffin for the support.


----------

